# mlt failed to install



## adripillo (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello, I am trying to install a video editor and found that most of them needs multimedia/mlt, so it first make conflict with archivers/freeze. I removed freeze and now it still does not install, it is giving me the next error. Any help please?.


```
usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qatomic_arch.h:96:4: error: #error "Qt has not been ported to this architecture"
gmake[2]: *** [depend] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [depend] Error 1
gmake: *** [all] Error 1
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/mlt.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/mlt.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall20130122-92004-an9s2d-0 env make
** Fix the problem and try again.
USING PKGNG
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! multimedia/mlt        (unknown build error)
```

PS: I am using FreeBSD 9.1 Release amd64


----------

